
Using blender's Eevee to animate battle droids - canada_dry
https://youtu.be/Uk2T8nteat0
======
canada_dry
This is a great example of far blender has come! It took a few hours to render
using free software on a computer that probably cost under $10K.

Imagine how much time and cost this kind of animation would have taken just a
decade again. It's pretty amazing.

